# And now we retire from agility for a while



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Probably until late October/early November (although there is 1 day in May we might enter a trial). 
Time to get back out and dedicate ourselves to chasing down ducks and pheasants. 
I will miss agility! Didn't think I would, but it's pretty addictive. 

The Monster Boy NQ'd in excellent A jumpers (preferred) today, took down the bar on the double jump. It's the 3rd time he's knocked down a bar on the double, so I think we need to train a bit for that jump !

But he had a lovely Q in excellent A standard (preferred), 14 seconds under course time, for A NEW TITLE!! 
He now sports "AXP" after his name instead of OAP!

Some of you may recall I had said I hoped to get a title at this club's trials, because they have AWESOME title ribbons, and of course, it's ALL about the ribbon!

Here's his loot from this weekend. Check out the new title ribbon! Isn't it just the coolest?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Probably until late October/early November (although there is 1 day in May we might enter a trial).
> Time to get back out and dedicate ourselves to chasing down ducks and pheasants.
> I will miss agility! Didn't think I would, but it's pretty addictive.
> 
> ...


VERY cool ribbon !! But I like the VERY, VERY cool dog even better!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

was this Stone City's trials? They do have excellent ribbons. Oh, and congrats on the new titles!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Beautiful ribbons indeed! Well done!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent Job Tito!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, it was SCKC's trials. Agility always seems to give nice rosettes for placements, but the new title ribbon was fantastic. Wish I wasn't going to be out of town for their April trial!
Saw Pat M. there, I was surprised.



my4goldens said:


> was this Stone City's trials? They do have excellent ribbons. Oh, and congrats on the new titles!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice ribbons, but the dog in front of them is the real prize.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Yes, it was SCKC's trials. Agility always seems to give nice rosettes for placements, but the new title ribbon was fantastic. Wish I wasn't going to be out of town for their April trial!
> Saw Pat M. there, I was surprised.


I wonder why Pat was there, maybe just visiting. I'm sure you saw a lot of Stone City people, I thought about coming out but was too lazy to do much today.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Super cool ribbons, even COOLER DOG! Congratulations Tito Monster and Barb!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice ribbons, but you know I have to agree that the best prize is the Tito Monster himself 

Congratulations!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Love the ribbons...here in Canada it is blue and white for placements, green for titles, and big blue and white for HIT, and I love them all! Yours are gorgeous, and so is Tito!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations, and I agree - very nice title ribbon. Tito is looking pretty handsome in front of his loot.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Those are awesome ribbons! Go Tito!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Those are all gorgeous ribbons!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to go Team Tito!!! Beautiful dog and beautiful ribbon.


----------

